# loud pop with ignition



## Brasil (Apr 3, 2009)

2009 MINI Cooper stock HU wired to bitOne processor and 2 Pioneer GM-D9500F active 3-way.

Worked great for over a year, then lately started with a loud pop on ignition in all channels. All grounds for amp/processor are tight. Transient "pop" is coming in through the high-level speaker inputs.

Happens whether or not I turn the HU on/off

What's the next step? Pull HU and check that ground?


Thanks


----------



## Brasil (Apr 3, 2009)

any suggestions?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I wish I could help but to be honest I'm searching for the answer to this same question. I installed a large 12 gauge ground from my HU straight to the floor of the car and that didn't do jack.


----------



## xtremevette (Apr 14, 2011)

hmmm it is interesting to read so many posts about turn on and turn off pops. I wish there was a device you could plug your gear into and it would just tell you what is going on in layman's terms. Kinda like a code scanner for a car. Would be sweet to just see pop up on a display. Voltage spike, residual power detected at subwoofer channel, Voltage hi/low, RCA's shorted, Speaker shorted, bad amplifier, etc.

Good luck though
Jeff


----------



## Vital (Feb 23, 2010)

Did you add any new equipment or other "ingredients" into the mix??
Usually typical turn on/off pops are explained with info below but it could be something different as well.
I had an annoying "pop" when starting the car as well. Delayed my amps' turn on by just a few seconds and pop is gone.



> *What causes TURN ON/OFF POP and how to cure it:*
> 
> When a car audio system utilizes additional components such as amplifiers and processors, those devices are turned on and off automatically with a signal from the source unit (known as remote turn-on).
> 
> ...


Here's how you can make your own delay circuit:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rs/2727-designing-your-own-delay-circuit.html

I went with an easy option of buying such unit with a great brand name on it haha. I'm sure any (or most) non-brand units would do as well but David's communication and knowledge in this particular issue got me sold on buying his product. Very easy to deal with guy, would def recommend his technical support as well as product itself. I still use and I'm "pop free" for about 3 years now LOL.
Don't remember exactly which model I got but it's one of these.

AMP TURN ON & OFF POP ELIMINATOR : Zen Cart!, The Art of E-commerce


----------



## Brasil (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the referral for the delay circuit. It's my last resort if I can't figure out what's going on with the head unit.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

problem is it WAS not there, it IS there now... something changed.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Brasil said:


> 2009 MINI Cooper stock HU wired to bitOne processor and 2 Pioneer GM-D9500F active 3-way.
> 
> Worked great for over a year, then lately started with a loud pop on ignition in all channels. All grounds for amp/processor are tight. Transient "pop" is coming in through the high-level speaker inputs.
> 
> ...


I'm not clear on your description...

1) What do you mean "through the high-level speaker inputs"? Does that mean you've unplugged the input and it stops doing it?
2) "Whether or not I turn the HU on/off"? I don't know what this means... Do you mean you're getting turn on _and_ turn off pops?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

chad said:


> problem is it WAS not there, it IS there now... something changed.


I was going to comment on this but I don't have an answer for him. My problem started when I threw in an Orion Cobalt for subs in addition to the PPI that's already in there for highs. If I remove one of the amps it stops, regardless if I remove the PPI or Cobalt.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkZ said:


> I'm not clear on your description...
> 
> 2) "Whether or not I turn the HU on/off"? I don't know what this means... Do you mean you're getting turn on _and_ turn off pops?


I believe this is what he means because my system also does this.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd love to know the answer to my question #1. That will rule out a whole set of possibilities.


----------



## Brasil (Apr 3, 2009)

The pop is coming in through the high-level (speaker) inputs to the processor-- so the problem is upstream from the processor. It happens only when I start the car, whether or not the head-unit is turned on or off.

I've just delayed pulling the head unit out b/c it is such a pain in the MINI..


----------



## Brasil (Apr 3, 2009)

To clarify- yes, I've tried disconnecting the high-level inputs and there was no pop.


----------



## Brasil (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: loud pop with ignition-problem solved with new battery*

Battery died so I replaced it with a new one (same brand/model) and pop is gone!

I had previously checked to make sure all contacts were tight, so maybe it was battery? Curious.


----------

